# Does the genders of two cats effect their compatibility?



## Nauriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, I have a male kitty (a beautiful buff boy named Oliver). He's currently living at my parents' house, but come this fall we will be moving into a new apartment. 

My question is this: my roommate and I want to get a second cat. Does the sex of the new cat make a difference? Oliver is pretty laid back, and with the exception of a bizarre Mylar balloon phobia, nothing really bothers him. 

I vaguely remember hearing two different things: one, that a male and a female (both fixed) were the most compatible combination. From another source I heard that two males were the best to keep together. 

I know a lot of it has to do with the temperament of the cats themselves, but I was just wondering if there was a general rule to this.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

When we have had 2 cats they have always been males. They were all neutered early so they never reached sexual maturity. I think if you can find another laid back cat and really take your time introducing them you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's my experience females generally get along better. When I used to breed all my females got along together, and there were always different females coming and going. In feral colonies, most cats are organized as a matriarchal group (females), with a few males hanging about waiting for one to come in heat. But as you point out, a lot has to do with temperament and personality of cats as well. 

At the present time I have a male and female, both neutered and spayed, and I observe that my boy plays a lot rougher than his half-sister likes, which usually ends up with her doing a lot of hissing and growling. They do get along as cuddle buddies too, but she is slightly older and was the more dominant of the two until he matured bigger and a pound heavier, but the boy is always trying to knock the queen off her throne. Sometimes tho she gets back at him and is the aggressor. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My vet says I'm very lucky my two females get along. SHe suggests a mixed pair. She's a cat only vet and an official cat nut so I take her advice seriously.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Personalities matter much more than if they're male or female.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Personalities matter much more than if they're male or female.


I definitely agree. I have 3 females and 1 male. They all get along just peachy.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have mixed. 3 males and 2 females. My one female has the most problem -- with any other cat, both male and female. But she's siamese and very high strung. She loves the others, but demands her alone time. I think the personality is more important than the gender.


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one of each, but they were born together. Of course he gets a little rough and they fight for a minute or two, but then they go back to playing. But I definitely agree, personality says it all. My moms cat is a female and doesn't like ANY cats, not even the kittens I have. Shes just a moody 5 year old girl and prefers to be alone. You could always try fostering another cat first to see how your cat gets along with another cat in general, but then again that's not always an option.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

When you have a cat fixed before sexual maturity, it really takes the whole gender thing out of play. When you go to look for a new cat, just look for one that seems laid back or friendly and would get along with Oliver.


----------

